# Substitute for TycoPro weight/wiper retainer?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a substitute for the TycoPro weight that also serves as the retainer for the wiper arm? I'm out of those at the moment and never seem to get enough of those in the junkyards I buy.










If I was really industrious I'm sure I could make a mold for one, but I'm just not that industrious at the moment.

Tom


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Tom,

If some one doesnt have a pile...

Howzabout sheet lead...like they use to ballace tires

Remove the sticky foam tape, stack and bond it to height if required, trim and file it to size, bore a hole in it, go racing.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

you can also take a lead fishing sinker, smash it flat and drill a hole in it


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great ideas. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i think i am gonna try that just to keep the nose down!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Pm me bob, how many do you need? I might have a couple spares but not more than a half dozen or so.

But what about any machinists by trade on here? Surely someone could come up with not just a replacement but a slightly heavier version, right?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I have some of those and a few other Tyco Pro parts. Most of them a re used though. PM please.


----------

